# Bikepacking/touring parts swap



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Because why not.

Have:
Brand new 29x1.9 Kenda Karma tires
Used Jandd Low front rack, missing hardware
Used MSR Superfly stove
Lightly used FSA Energy crankset, 170, 36x46
WTB Dirt Drop bars, 31.8, 42cm, very light road use
Salsa Short n' Shallow bars, 46cm, 26.0, used for about 50 miles on the road
Sram X9 rear hub, brand new in the box
Bontrager Big Sweep 12° bars, 31.8, 640mm, used
Selle San Marco Ponza saddle, used once
Tektro RL520 BRAKE levers, used twice
Sram Attack 3x9 grip shifters, used, can include grips
Sram X7 3x9 grip shifters, used, can include grips
Shimano RD4500 Tiagra short cage rear derailer, used
Sunrace M90 3x9 thumb shifter set, rear mounted never ridden, front NIB
Sram X7 9 speed midcage rear derailer, used
Sram TT500 front shifter, missing expander parts
Shimano Dura-ace 9 speed barend shifters, one new take off set, one used rear
Civia bars, 25°, 25.4, 640mm, used
Ritchey Comp stems, 26.0, 100, 90, and 110mm, 7°
Dimension stem, 26.0, 120mm, 35°
Shimano HB-M475 front hub, 32 hole, 6 bolt, black, used
MRP BB mounted bash guard for triple cranks, used
Truvativ XC-AM Riserbar, 640mm, 25.4, 25mm rise, used
Truvativ XC-Race flatbar, 580mm, 25.4, used
FSA Tempo compact road crankset with bb for 68mm shell, used
Hurricane Fork Up for Lefty fork

Want:
H-bars
27.2 Ti or carbon post
Paul love levers (compact or 2.5)
2x10 mtb shifters
29" Kenda Small Block 8, folding bead, all widths considered


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll play:

Have:

- Surly Nice Front Rack [like new]
- On One Scandal 19.5" frame only [excellent condition]
- Stan's Flow 29er +Hope front hub + Alfine 11 IGH wheelset [excellent condition]

Want:

- fatbike tires
- Hope 32H hubs [newer models]
- Canon DSLR lenses


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

vikb said:


> I'll play:
> 
> Have:
> 
> ...


I may be interested in those wheels. I don't have anything on your wish list, but I do have a couple things:

TNF Asylum Bivy tent, used once, includes footprint.

Surly Mr. Whirly crankset. I have the following: silver 175 crankarms, 94mm spider, 73mm axle, 100mm axle, BB cups, and 2 sweet titanium chainrings (32t & 34t) made by Experimental Prototype that mount flush to the back of the arms. All brand new.

Rick Hunter 29er EBB frame. Relly nice Fillet brazed frame that was refinished last year by Rick. I had him add rack mounts and cable guides for full length housing. Used it a couple times after repaint, but looks great.

Pictures available for any of these, PM me your email.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

My turn:

Available: NIB Salsa 29er CroMoto Grande 2 steel fork (lots of clearance)

Available: Lighly used 26er Inbred steel hardtail frame (19.5")

Want: 1 centerlock rotor and lock ring for BB7

Want: Alfine 8 shifter (or equivalent) and small parts kit

Want: Crank appropriate for single ring for Alfine 8 setup (32t 104BCD, Hollowtech II or equivalent, for example -- can be well used). Will go on 68mm BB

Vikb -- if I had the $$, I would be snapping up your Alfine 11 wheelset!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Yay!

*Have: *

Big Agnes Air Core Mummy Long inflatable sleeping pad. One patched hole, and scuffs and such.

Older REI Shasta 15 degree mummy bag-synthetic. Great condition except one small patched hole

Old School Dura Ace (90's?) front barend shifter and derailleur

90's Richey steel cyclocross fork with cantimounts. 700c and up to 45 width at least. 1" threaded with a 5 1/4" steerer.

90's 26" Kona Project 2 1 1/8" threaded fork canti mounts with matching NOS but with major shelf wear Velocity quill stem (no guts)

27.2 FSA carbon set back post.

*Want:*

1" threadless 26mm clamp stem around 100mm length. Open on rise. Vintage/old school preferred.

27.2 quality zero setback post in something other than carbon

26" 1" threaded straight fork with cantimounts

One or two V-brake adapter plates

Large handlebar harness/bag

Ultralight tarp/shelter for over a hammock

Large seatbag

Old School Shimano XT 2 bear trap pedals (the kind that are parallelogram shaped)


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a set of lightly used Husker Du's... Ultralight version...



vikb said:


> I'll play:
> 
> Have:
> 
> ...


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

Have:

Salsa Woodchipper2 bar... 46cm, lightly ridden.
SRAM Apex shifters/brake levers... Nearly new.
WTB Wierwolf 29x2.5... Never ridden.
2 Selle Anatomica NSX True Leather... black with gunmetal rivets and black with copper rivets, new never mounted.

Want:

Jones Loop bar or Titec H if anyone has one laying around
Salsa Anything Cages
Anything interesting or unique.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

AKCheesehead said:


> I have a set of lightly used Husker Du's... Ultralight version...


Trade for the Surly Rack?


----------



## crashmo (Jul 18, 2004)

Have:
Surly nice front rack
Set o' Axiom roll-top waterproof panniers (grey)
Bullmoose bar with cork grips
Trek 720 Multitrack 700c frame with fat-tire clearance and rack mounts (size 17"+/-)
ENO Doublenest hammock with tarp
Mountain Hardwear Conduit SL Bivy
Arkel handlebar bag w/mounts
Arkel pannier/messenger bag/briefcase
Spare set of 700c 36 spoke touring wheels

Want:
Woodchipper/similar handlebar for my Ogre
Frame Bag
Seat Bag
20L pack
Sling/Handlebar pack setup


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

AKCheesehead said:


> Titec H if anyone has one laying around


There are some Titecs on CL San Antonio, might be worth an email.

Also, I updated my "have" list.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

22T rear cog 
Shimano 16T freewheel (may need work kind of sticky)GONE
Richey comp stem 90mm 6 rise 31.8 clamp 
Black Thomson seatpost clamp 28.6mm black
Brown ano QR seatpost clamp 32mm 
Shimano STX JIS crank arms 175mm
Shimano m647 spd clipless pedals 
Cane Creek 200T brake levers missing one thumb pad.
SKF JIS 68mm 110 bottom bracket. GONE
steezy aqua blue kore front wheel QR
Green King and black cane creek 1 1/8 headset cap.
KMC K710 1/2 1/8 1 speed chain
MSR 2L titanium pot with lid
light nylon hammock (ENO knock off)
Selle San Marco BONTRAGER Ti Saddle (no rips but older)GONE​
Want:

Thompson seatpost clamp 31.8 / 32 black 
Surly open bars 
Salsa bend 2 bars
V2 Salsa fargo fork 
White Ind duo freewheel 20/22
Salsa anything cage
Ragley Carnegies bars
On One mary bars


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

Co-opski said:


> Surly 22T rear cog
> Shimano 16T freewheel (may need work kind of sticky)
> Richey comp stem 90mm 6 rise 31.8 clamp
> Black Thomson seatpost clamp 28.6mm black
> ...


I have a Salsa woodchipper bar 46cm and two Salsa anything cages...


----------



## colinslack (Aug 28, 2013)

Have:

-Blue moonlander fork 2014 never mounted
-Raceface narrow wide chainring neon green used for about 2 months
-2 Salsa anything cages used once
-Shimano Alfine 8 with 22t cog used for about 4 months of commuting and touring on my pugs + 40ish dt swiss comp spokes and nipples used to lace to a offset large marge if needed
-Shimano Alfine 8 Shifter
-Shimano SLX centerlock rotor 160mm for the Alfine
-45NRTH Heiruspecs Pedals slightly scraped from normal use
-Hyalite Sleeping Pad slept on 3 times
-Lafuma 35 deg down bag used for 2 months. Light and packable
-Shimano MWB1 Gore tex Boots. Size 48 great shoes for the rain (i 
live in Portland so I know rain). Used for one season last spring. Lots of life left.

Want:

-Old Man Mountain Sherpa rear rack for Pugsley
-Husker Du 120tpi tires
-Surly Knard 120tpi tires
-Surly Larry 120tpi tires
-Wolf tooth 42t cassette cog
-Money

Pics available upon request


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

colinslack said:


> Have:
> 
> -Raceface narrow wide chainring neon green used for about 2 months


How many teeth?


----------



## colinslack (Aug 28, 2013)

32t


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have: 
Revelate Designs Large Tangle Bag

Avid BB7 with levers and rotors, brakes and levers in great shape, lots of pad life left. Rotors functionally good and true.

Giant S-XC 2 Wheelset, set up tubeless.

Scrilla

Want: 

Revelate Designs Framebag for XL El Mariachi/Fargo (21") or other bag that will fit full triangle.

2 Feedbags

Lightweight bivvy

Garmin eTrex 20 or 30, preferably the 30


----------



## crashmo (Jul 18, 2004)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Have:
> Revelate Designs Large Tangle Bag
> 
> Avid BB7 with levers and rotors, brakes and levers in great shape, lots of pad life left. Rotors functionally good and true.
> ...


I've got a Mountain Hardwear Conduit SL biv in perfect shape, and an Garmin GPSMAP 60cs. Interested?


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

crashmo said:


> I've got a Mountain Hardwear Conduit SL biv in perfect shape, and an Garmin GPSMAP 60cs. Interested?


PM Sent


----------



## sendjonathanmail (Aug 18, 2009)

Looking for a fargo fork, anyone got one ?


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

AKCheesehead said:


> I have a Salsa woodchipper bar 46cm and two Salsa anything cages...


PM sent


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Have:

- Clement X'Plor MSO 700x40 120tpi wire bead set, barely used
- Felt Superlight Cross saddle, excellent used
- Felt Superlight Cross 27.2x250 seatpost, excellent used
- Felt Superlight Cross 120x31.8x7deg black stem, excellent used
- Kalloy 120x25.4x7deg black stem, fine used
- Kenda Klaw XT 29x1.95 folding front and rear set, excellent used
- Salsa 660x25.4x17deg flat bar, fine used
- Salsa 44cmx31.8 Short and Shallow drop bar, fine used
- Surly Nice Rack, silver, fine used
- Surly stainless steel chainring, 5-bolt, 110bcd, 35t, nice used
- Surly stainless steel seatpost clamp, 30.0, black, fine used
- Surly stainless steel seatpost clamp, 30.0, silver, unused
- WTB SST Race saddle, nice used

Want:

- A bivy or one-man tent, at least 82 inches long
- A lightweight small to medium sized backpack
- Revelate Gas Tank
- 26.8 seatpost
- 9-speed triple crankset
- Panaracers, either Paselas or T-Servs, 32-35c
- WTB Pure V saddle
- Tires

Also...

I have a brand new set of WTB Nano Race 29x2.1 folding tires I am interested in trading for a nice set of higher-volume low-tread 29er summer tires. 

Thanks.


----------



## sendjonathanmail (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a 29x3.0 27tpi surly knard, brand new.

Let me know what you have to trade. Thanks


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone got any 29x1.9 Small Block 8s?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Because why not.
> 
> Have:
> Brand new 29x1.9 Kenda Karma tires
> ...


Updated lists. Also, is it against the rules to just say that my "have" list is for sale too?


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

Have-
XT Shadow+ RD 786 Med cage test ride miles only
SLX SL M670 Shifters
LX rear der. Rd7670 <100 miles
Shimano Triple Crankset FC M552 24/32/42
Shimano BB 5M BB70 (new)
Shimano FD M610 <15 miles
SKS Airworx floor pump
Renthal Fat Bar 10mm rise, 31.8 mm cut to 700mm
Salsa Anything cages x2 new, still on cards
Grand Dad Grand Mom fenders test fit only
Surly Nice rear rack-black (mounts cut for large Pugs)
Crank Bros 50/50 3 pedals red near new
Crank Bros Candy 2 pedals silver <100 miles
Crank Bros EggBeater 1 <1(yes one) mile
Stock Pugsly saddle (Velo VL2155)
KMC X10 Chains x2 
Lezyne Deca Drive white
Ritchey C260* stem 6/84* 130mm White
Topeak Modula XL 1.5 ltr bottle cage
Topeak Ridecase iPhone 5
Topeak Ridecase iPhone 4/4s
Topeak ridecase mount (broken tab but functional)

Want
Crank Bros Candy 3 or 11
Surly Black Floyds
XTR Long cage rear derailleur M986
Large Fatbike Frame


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Have 
velocity blunt 29er wheel set 36 spoke front and rear shimano xt hubs. With schwalbe marathon xr 700x50 tires.

Want
white brothers Fat bike fork 450 ac measurement
Surly rear nice rack
27.2 titanium seatpost
Green stuff


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking to trade my Revelate Jerry can for the bent version.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Have:
Brand new 29x1.9 Kenda Karma tires
Used Jandd Low front rack, missing hardware
Used MSR Superfly stove
Lightly used FSA Energy crankset, 170
Salsa Short n' Shallow bars, 46cm, 26.0, used for about 50 miles on the road
Sram X9 rear hub, brand new in the box
Salsa Short n' Shallow Moto Ace bars 46cm, 26.0 clamp 
Marin riser bars, 24" wide, 31.8 clamp
SRAM TT500 left/front shifter, missing expander, friction
Dimension 26.0 clamp, 120mm length stem, 25 degree stem
Sram X7 9 speed twist shifter set
Sram Attack 9 speed twist shifter set, Shimano compatible
Shimano 105 rear brake caliper
Shimano SLR rear brake caliper
Sram X7 mid length 9 speed rear derailer
Shimano Tiagra short cage 9 speed rear derailer 
MRP BB mounted crank guard
Ritchey Comp stems, 90mm, 100mm, 110mm, 26.0 clamp 
WTB Rocket v saddle
Hurricane fork-up for lefty forks
Shimano Deore rear hub, non-disc, 32h

Want:
Mechanical/cable road disc brakes

Updated list.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Gone.


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

What a great thread,

This should be a sticky!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Have:
Brand new 29x1.9 Kenda Karma tires
Used MSR Superfly stove
Sram X9 rear hub, brand new in the box 
Dimension 26.0 clamp, 120mm length stem, 25 degree stem
Sram Attack 9 speed twist shifter set, Shimano compatible
Sram X7 mid length 9 speed rear derailer
Shimano Tiagra short cage 9 speed rear derailer 
MRP BB mounted crank guard

Want:
QR 650b front wheel

Updated list.


----------

